# Why do people say you need to spend $1000+ to get a Gaming PC?



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, I just want to know why people seem to think you need to spend over $1000 to get a good gaming PC? You don't need 16-32GB RAM, you don't need a 2-4GB GPU, you don't need a $100 case. I have the HP P7-1234 with 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, and upgraded the graphics card to a $10 1GB card. I'm also going to buy a second for $10 and have crossfire. I can run almost every game out there on mid-high graphics. Batman Arkham Asylum on mid, F.E.A.R. of mid-high, Minecraft on max, Mafia 2 and high, Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 on mid-high. And do you know how much I paid for the PC? $350. So if you don't have the money or don't want to spend the money just go with specs like that. I also can have 3 monitors going with the same graphics. A lot of the new Steam Machines only have 1-2GB GPU and 8GB RAM.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes you can put together a decent gaming rig for well under $1000, however, I have no idea where you are finding the Crossfire ready $10 graphics cards.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

gcavan said:


> Yes you can put together a decent gaming rig for well under $1000, however, I have no idea where you are finding the Crossfire ready $10 graphics cards.


I was amazed also when I found them. They work great. It is not the top-of-the-line card but 1 or 2 will do the trick: PowerColor Go! Green AX5450 1GBK3-SH Radeon HD 5450 (Cedar) 1GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You are evidently purchasing used and/or very poor quality components if you're getting GPU's for $10. Two GPU's will offer little, if any, graphics improvements and the 300W OEM PSU is underpowered for one GPU.
We do not recommend OEM PC's because of the lower quality components they use.
If you want quality/reliability, we recommend building your own.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tyree said:


> You are evidently purchasing used and/or very poor quality components if you're getting GPU's for $10. Two GPU's will offer little, if any, graphics improvements and the 300W OEM PSU is underpowered for one GPU.
> We do not recommend OEM PC's because of the lower quality components they use.
> If you want quality/reliability, we recommend building your own.


Look at that link I posted up there. It isn't that poor quality and it will be a improvement worth the $10. Also I forgot to mention my PC only has 1 PCI x16 slot up it has a few x1 slots. I can get a adaptor like this: Amazon.com: StarTech.com PCI Express X1 to X16 Low Profile Slot Extension Adapter (PEX1TO162): Electronics to use a second GPU. I do know that they sell them closer to $5 on eBay but that is just what it is like. And I swapped the PSU out with a 450W PSU from a older WinXP PC.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I hate to burst your bubble, but even a pair of 5450's is going to be barely better than integrated graphics. May carry multiple monitors better, but I expect you'll see some bad tearing.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

gcavan said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but even a pair of 5450's is going to be barely better than integrated graphics. May carry multiple monitors better, but I expect you'll see some bad tearing.


Would 2 be worse then 1? Because when I installed the new card I got a FPS jump by around 15-20%. Which for $10 I call that good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A 450W "good quality" PSU is fine for one 5450 but not sufficient for two.
PowerColor are "OK" but not the best quality and their support is very poor.
Best of luck in your venture.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

How about I throw another wrench into the works. The MIR.

Up front cost of each card is $30. Come with a $20 MIR. In most instances you are allowed just one MIR per product from which a handling fee is deducted, so you actually end up with a $17 credit (if it ever comes at all). 

For the same $60 initial outlay, I'ld look for an HD 6670 (which will probably come with it's own MIR).


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Actually some of the newer motherboards with apu support perform a lot better than a pci-x 5450 video card.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

gcavan said:


> How about I throw another wrench into the works. The MIR.
> 
> Up front cost of each card is $30. Come with a $20 MIR. In most instances you are allowed just one MIR per product from which a handling fee is deducted, so you actually end up with a $17 credit (if it ever comes at all).
> 
> For the same $60 initial outlay, I'ld look for an HD 6670 (which will probably come with it's own MIR).


I got my first with the first sale. Last fall. It ended and it all has been renewed. It is $30 with a $20 MIR. $0.56 shipping and I did get the first one in about 2 weeks. And it was in form of check so it really gives you $20 back. Not some Pre-Paid card.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tyree said:


> A 450W "good quality" PSU is fine for one 5450 but not sufficient for two.
> PowerColor are "OK" but not the best quality and their support is very poor.
> Best of luck in your venture.


Why would it not be good enough for 2? Each only uses a few watts. And like I said. $20 for 2 1GB 5450 was well worth it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Simple math. 400W is the minimum recommended by the chip manufacturer for one 5450 so two would require more than a 450W, even a good quality unit, could supply.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tyree said:


> Simple math. 400W is the minimum recommended by the chip manufacturer for one 5450 so two would require more than a 450W, even a good quality unit, could supply.


I don't understand why if a card could run on 400W and only use a few watts then why would you more the 50W or a second?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ATI Radeon™ HD 5450 Graphics


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

ATI Radeon™ HD 5450 Graphics 19.1W TDP.


----------



## redrobin2998 (Jan 27, 2014)

And yet you can still have an awesome gaming computer for less than a thousand dollars.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

redrobin2998 said:


> And yet you can still have an awesome gaming computer for less than a thousand dollars.


You can have a "good" gaming PC for under $1000: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tyree said:


> You can have a "good" gaming PC for under $1000: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


I do not see how you could have a build over $1000 and not have complete overkill.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ha ha I wouldn't use 4 of those cards if you paid me, Intergarted graphics will be almost as good as 2.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

nagol68 said:


> I do not see how you could have a build over $1000 and not have complete overkill.


when you build or purchase a gaming computer, you do not want one that will run only today's games. You also want one that will run tomorrows games too. I do not know too many people that will purchase a new computer every time a new game is released that requires more resources than their current gaming computer can handle. It may be overkill today but six months from now, it could be just barely running that new game.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your making the assumption that others think as you do when building gaming or other machines, some folks just must have the latest and greatest in every build overkill is not something they consider.Since it is their money they are spending they will do it regardless of what they are told, so we help them achieve a goal and tell them the truth on the way but it seldom makes a difference


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

nagol68 said:


> I do not see how you could have a build over $1000 and not have complete overkill.


Did you look at the list?
Under 1 K- The $800 Intel + the $600 & $800 AMD builds are very capable builds using top quality components that will survive and easily upgradeable if/when needed. 
You can buy OEM cheaper but then you have low quality components and lack of upgrade ability.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

greenbrucelee said:


> ha ha I wouldn't use 4 of those cards if you paid me, Intergarted graphics will be almost as good as 2.


I understand it SHOULD be. Just with one I got a major FPS jump and i'm able to use up to 3 monitors!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Running 2x HD 5450s and 3 monitors, eh? Most gamers priorities would be a little different to that, but if it makes you happy, fine


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

joeten said:


> Your making the assumption that others think as you do when building gaming or other machines, some folks just must have the latest and greatest in every build overkill is not something they consider.Since it is their money they are spending they will do it regardless of what they are told, so we help them achieve a goal and tell them the truth on the way but it seldom makes a difference


I never once said it is bad to build/but a $1000+ machine. I just said that you do not NEED to. I have seen people on these forums and other forums that say that a $600 machine simply will not run good. And I am just saying that isn't true. Maybe it isn't the best buy say you don't have the money to pay hundreds and hundreds on a PC. It is okay to look for deals and maybe not pour $100 into it and still be able to play full new games.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

satrow said:


> Running 2x HD 5450s and 3 monitors, eh? Most gamers priorities would be a little different to that, but if it makes you happy, fine


But hey, it runs on mid on most games, I'm happy. Looks good and allows multitasking.


----------



## redrobin2998 (Jan 27, 2014)

nagol68 said:


> But hey, it runs on mid on most games, I'm happy. Looks good and allows multitasking.


Totally, 100% agree. *Moderator edited*
:smile:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys, if you're happy with the performance of playing your games at mediocre settings on weak graphics cards and lower resolution monitors, that's fine - especially if you don't have the funds to upgrade to something most gamers would consider to be mid range or better.

Keep the personal attacks out of this, there are rules here - play the topic not the poseter(s), eh? A little light reading for you both.


----------



## redrobin2998 (Jan 27, 2014)

satrow said:


> Hey guys, if you're happy with the performance of playing your games at mediocre settings on weak graphics cards and lower resolution monitors, that's fine - especially if you don't have the funds to upgrade to something most gamers would consider to be mid range or better.
> 
> Keep the personal attacks out of this, there are rules here - play the topic not the poseter(s), eh? A little light reading for you both.


No problem. I will make sure to do better next time I post


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

satrow said:


> Hey guys, if you're happy with the performance of playing your games at mediocre settings on weak graphics cards and lower resolution monitors, that's fine - especially if you don't have the funds to upgrade to something most gamers would consider to be mid range or better.
> 
> Keep the personal attacks out of this, there are rules here - play the topic not the poseter(s), eh? A little light reading for you both.


I started this to make a point. You do not *NEED *a $1000 PC to play games. I have 2 720p monitors and run games on mid. I am happy. I paid a total of $370.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Fine, nagol68, you've made your point, and it's a useful suggestion for others who may have some older parts hanging around or cannot afford to buy new/recent gen. parts.

It doesn't mean that others, especially gamers and PC builders with some spare cash, have to agree with your suggestion - one size really doesn't fit all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You point has been made repeatedly thread closed


----------

